# Houdini puppy



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

I got an interesting text from my roommate while I was at work the other day...."Flynn got out of his crate and kinda destroyed your room"

He was free for over an hour best we can figure before my roommate came home and found him out. Thankfully he was still confined to the bedroom so the only things he got into was toilet paper from the bathroom, some papers and clothes. He made quite the mess though including one pee spot (on his brand new expensive dog bed that was a gift of course)! Not the best text msg to receive while stuck at work...oh well he wasn't hurt and nothing was totally ruined. It's a good thing he's so stinking cute I can't even be mad! I guess it just reinforces the fact that a crate is absolutely necessary! 

Now to find a way to keep him in it...no idea how he managed to escape in the first place!! 
Pre escape








Post escape
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh Flynn, trying your hand at decorating? You can't stay mad at that adorable face!!!!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

This kinda cracked me up bc he is soooo darn cute!!!!!!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Ridiculously cute! I would just laugh if that happened because I couldn't get mad with him staring at me like that.

Sorry if he ruined anything, does your cage have a straight latch or one with an L shaped hook at the end? If mine didn't have two latched with the hooks, Lucy would have already escaped.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, is he cute or what! 

I'm sorry about the mess, but it sounds like you have a good attitude about it! My first pup escaped from her crate a few times. All she ever did was go potty right by her crate and then...eat it. :yuck: Fortunately Flynn didn't do that! :


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Glad everyone got a kick out of my little "decorator". My reaction upon seeing the result was to just laugh for about 5-10 min! I just couldn't get the image of him running around free all proud of himself out of my head. 

His crate actually doesn't have slide latches at all, the whole door lifts slightly and settles into hooks and there's a latch at the top to prevent him from lifting the door off the hooks himself. Best guess is that that latch wasn't secured properly...

And thanks everyone, I think he is pretty darn cute but I'm a little biased ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Lol silly dog 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loraliromance (May 7, 2014)

Should rename him Tasmanian Devil, haha.


----------

